# Chest workout without bench press



## zl214 (Dec 27, 2006)

so I am sick of doing bench press movement of any kind. really want to have a break from it. 

I am trying to have a chest workout withous bench press movement at all. is that possible?

so far i only come up with two exercises. 

push-up for warming-up
weighted dips.


any other suggestions?


----------



## KarlW (Dec 28, 2006)

Apart from dips there is really no other mass builder than some form of horizontal press. Not sure if you like machines or not but you could use the chest press. You can try flyes, cable X overs, but pressing is the main chest builder.


----------



## mike456 (Dec 28, 2006)

KarlW said:


> Apart from dips there is really no other mass builder than some form of horizontal press. Not sure if you like machines or not but you could use the chest press. You can try flyes, cable X overs, but pressing is the main chest builder.



DB Flys will do the same for your chest as bench press, or if anything more, especially if you tuck your elbows when benching.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 28, 2006)

lots of variety of push ups you could try.  feet elevated, hands on ball, feet on ball, one hand on med. ball, one hand on med. ball rolling back and forth between hands during each rep, push up with rotation, push up with hands on DBs with rotation, push ups with hands on DBs with row, spiderman push ups, blast strap push ups, push ups on one leg.

then all of these can be done with a weighted vest to help load yourself.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 28, 2006)

P-funk said:


> lots of variety of push ups you could try.  feet elevated, *hands on ball*, feet on ball, one hand on med. ball, one hand on med. ball rolling back and forth between hands during each rep, push up with rotation, push up with hands on DBs with rotation, push ups with hands on DBs with row, spiderman push ups, blast strap push ups, push ups on one leg.
> 
> then all of these can be done with a weighted vest to help load yourself.



That one still kicks my ass.


I see he doesnt want to do bench press, but does this exclude dumbell pressing?  I am real surprised no one has even farted a hint about them.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 28, 2006)

I like dumbell and hammer for variety.

Dips are great too, although my triceps take over most of the movement, regardless of my positioning.


----------



## Spud (Dec 28, 2006)

I don't see how the pushup movement differs from a bench press movement, you hyporcrite.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 28, 2006)

Spud said:


> I don't see how the pushup movement differs from a bench press movement, you hyporcrite.



it is still a horizontal press....i thought you just wanted to stop benching for a few weeks and replace it with another horizontal press, so I was giving you some option.....or like Akira said, you could use dumbells.


Push ups differ from bench press in that they are a closed chain exercise and allow for full movement at the scapula, rather than having it fixed down, like when you bench press.


----------



## depaul (Dec 28, 2006)

P-funk said:


> then all of these can be done with a weighted vest to help load yourself.



Yeah, push ups are one thing I did when I got sick of benching (I know it's still a pressing movement, I just wanted variety of exercise) and instead of using a weighted vest to add intensity I had my partner put a couple of plates on my back.  Not only is it really heavy, but you have to keep form to balance the plates.


----------



## Spud (Dec 28, 2006)

P-funk said:


> it is still a horizontal press....i thought you just wanted to stop benching for a few weeks and replace it with another horizontal press, so I was giving you some option.....or like Akira said, you could use dumbells.
> 
> 
> Push ups differ from bench press in that they are a closed chain exercise and allow for full movement at the scapula, rather than having it fixed down, like when you bench press.



Really? Maybe I do pushups or bench press differently differently. They feel like the same exercise to me.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 28, 2006)

Spud said:


> Really? Maybe I do pushups or bench press differently differently. They feel like the same exercise to me.



they are the same movement.  The difference is what is happening at your scapula.


----------



## Spud (Dec 28, 2006)

I tend to push my scapula outwards with the bench press too. I find that that way, my serratus gets some work in.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 28, 2006)

Spud said:


> I tend to push my scapula outwards with the bench press too. I find that that way, my serratus gets some work in.



yea, it is just a little harder when you are locked down with a barbell and your back is on the bench.  Also, most people keep their shoulder blades pinned together when they bench.


----------



## Spud (Dec 28, 2006)

I agree, it is also a bit uncomfortable.

Aside though, nothing beats pushups for chest development. Even though they are the same movement, the bench press does not develop my pecs as well. Don't give me this shit about excessive volume and what not, the results spoke for themselves. 25x4 pushups every other day made my chest much fuller than doing several sets of BP once or twice a week.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 28, 2006)

Everything can work, but its only for a while.


----------



## zl214 (Dec 28, 2006)

P-funk said:


> lots of variety of push ups you could try. feet elevated, hands on ball, feet on ball, one hand on med. ball, one hand on med. ball rolling back and forth between hands during each rep, push up with rotation, push up with hands on DBs with rotation, push ups with hands on DBs with row, spiderman push ups, blast strap push ups, push ups on one leg.
> 
> then all of these can be done with a weighted vest to help load yourself.


 

Most of these variations sounds foreign to me. Not really sure how to do them.

so are you suggesting for chest day, just do many sets of different variation of push-ups and dips.


----------



## zl214 (Dec 28, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> That one still kicks my ass.
> 
> 
> I see he doesnt want to do bench press, but does this exclude dumbell pressing? I am real surprised no one has even farted a hint about them.


 
Thanks for that.

i am just sick of the pressing movement while laying on my back. so just trying to avoid that with either a BB or a pair of DBs.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 28, 2006)

zl214 said:


> Most of these variations sounds foreign to me. Not really sure how to do them.
> 
> so are you suggesting for chest day, just do many sets of different variation of push-ups and dips.



I am not suggesting having a chest day at all.  I am not suggesting doing all these varieties either.

You know what I do when an exercise sounds foreign to me?  I look it up.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 28, 2006)

also, if you just think about them, most of them are common sense.


----------



## zl214 (Dec 28, 2006)

geez...P, you literally replied within 30sec. so much dedication

thanks everyone for the input.

so how is this workout on chest (not a chest day) looking.

warm-up with a few sets of normal push-ups. 

weighted dips
4 sets X 6reps

Db flies.
3setsx10 reps 

push-up with hands close togather.
1 rep before failure X 4 sets ?

skull crusher
4x6 (i think this is a chest movement, isnt it?)


----------



## depaul (Dec 30, 2006)

zl214 said:


> geez...P, you literally replied within 30sec. so much dedication
> 
> thanks everyone for the input.
> 
> ...



Skull crusher is a tricep movement.
http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Triceps/BBLyingTriExtSC.html

You are probably thinking of pullovers, which actually would be a great exercise for chest that I don't think anyone's mentioned yet.

This workout would probably be too much volume for me personally, but it depends on how often you plan on doing it and what your body responds best to.  

This probably should have been posted earlier (my excuse = caught stomach bug , probably just lost about 10 lbs of muscle as I haven't eaten in over a day), but you might find this page useful:
http://www.exrx.net/Lists/ExList/ChestWt.html


----------

